

Funny SQL Server bug, that MS calls a “feature” - jitbit
http://www.jitbit.com/alexblog/239-sql-server-bug-ms-calls-a-feature/

======
geophile
Why is this a bug? There are no guarantees (beyond not going backward). You
can't count on dense ids anyway. What if you have concurrent transactions that
get ids and some of them abort?

It's your application that's buggy if you are relying on dense ids.

Definitely not a bug, and unclear why it's a feature. It just is.

------
fasteo
A feature that you don't like is still a feature

